# My mom destroyed my newly bought album



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

I should start by saying I live in a highly evangelical christian family, and they're always concerned about the things I listen or watch. That's why I always keep what I'm doing a secret, just in fear that my parents won't look through my stuff.

Anyways, I bought off of eBay with my mom's credit card (since I was low on money, with permission of course) the Year Zero album by NIN, since it's probably one of my favorite albums of all time. It only took three days to get to my house; I was pretty excited when it arrived in the mail. No one was home luckily, so I took the album downstairs and I jammed it out of my bass boosters, it sounded amazing.

A little later my parents got home, my dad has to commandeer my computer since he had to do a video meeting with his co-workers, so I decided to bring the album out of my room and just take it downstairs to jam to it again. While I was downstairs my mom came down with a load of laundry and said "_I don't really like that music, doesn't sound good at all_", my heart started beating like crazy since these are the kind of situations I avoid at all costs knowing my mom. So as she finished putting in the load of laundry in the washing machine, she demanded me to give her the album and CD, so I did. She wen't upstairs with the album into the bathroom for like 10 minutes, she was probably was reading the song lyrics which were listed in a booklet.

I was petrified, scared to know what would happen next. As I heard her come out of the bathroom, she turned to me and said "_these songs are demonic, they said 'mother*****er'_ (never heard her swear in my face ever) _, and they make fun of god_ (which they absolutely don't)" So she took the CD into the kitchen and started to bend it (trying to snap it); as she was doing this she chanted prayers for me, asking why I listen to this demonic music. Obviously that wasn't working so she slammed it onto the counter, grabbed a steak knife and started to go up and down with the knife on the back of the CD; I watched in horror. That wasn't working either, so she just said that she's going to burn it. I never saw her burn it, but I'm pretty sure she did. Not even owning the album for no more than a few hours and it's burnt to dust for ridiculous reasons. Afterwords she acted like nothing had happened, but then started to cry and get all depressed.

I'm not mad (just bummed out) about how she burned the album, she had a right to since it was bought with her money. I'm mad at how closed minded she is, twisting meanings into not what they seem. She said how the songs were making fun of god, which they were not. This is a concept album of how the united states will be like in 20-30 years. So with the songs relating to religion, it's not making fun of it, it's saying how the population will twist the word of god making it their own truth and shoving it in peoples faces; this kind of stuff goes on to this day. It's not making fun of anything, it's just stating what people will do to shove false religious info in peoples faces. I just wish christians weren't so closed minded and obnoxious, and I really try my best to follow christianity, but the more I realize things about it, the more I fall out.

I don't know, I'm just kind of bummed out. Anything like this happen to you?


----------



## MaxAnxiety (Feb 1, 2014)

Luckily no, it hasn't.. Sounds like you need to get out of there


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

MaxAnxiety said:


> Luckily no, it hasn't.. Sounds like you need to get out of there


I don't live by strict rules or anything, and I love my parents, it's just I know they want what's best for me, but they just don't understand.

As the saying goes, _people hate what they don't understand._


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

missamanda said:


> Sorry, that's ridiculous. How old are you?


I'm 15.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

No offence, but your mum is in the wrong. She has been completely brainwashed.


----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)

Im really sorry that happened to you. Im really attached to my cds, it would be awfull to see them destroyed in front of me, I can't believe this still happens! Im glad my parents have never had a problem with my music tastes.

Your parents are more likely to turn you against christianity than a cd.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

torrent it and put it on your mp3 player or an external drive.


----------



## knight1985 (May 28, 2013)

I'm not even going to start on the whole mom thing...


----------



## Just Here (Jul 16, 2013)

I just don't know what she think she protecting you from. I understand her concern but you could have done so many things worst. Most of this music is on the radio does she hold back from listening to station you like?

Also from the way you wrote I get the feeling your sacred of her.


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Just Here said:


> Most of this music is on the radio does she hold back from listening to station you like?
> 
> Also from the way you wrote I get the feeling your sacred of her.


There were a few times where she would tell me to change the station I was listening to. I think one time the song 'Demons' by Imagine Dragons was on, she turned it to a christian station because she said song is talking about demons and it's satanic. I'm sure there were other times when this happened, but that's the only one I can remember.

And yes, I'm always very fearful of what I do around my mom (or dad), you never want to make her mad because trust me bad things happen (just like with yesterday, but she acted surprisingly calm though).


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

She needs professional help.


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> She needs professional help.


No she's completely fine, she just has an extremely christian mindset.


----------



## VeryLoco (Mar 23, 2014)

Sorry, but your parents are retarded.

You should tell her you have decided to turn to the dark side and worship Lord Satan himself, then draw a huge pentagram on your room and pretend your having a demonic ritual... see how that makes her feel lol

Or you could just download the songs you like on your computer then jam it with the headphones on...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Sometimes North America scares me.


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

VeryLoco said:


> Or you could just download the songs you like on your computer then jam it with the headphones on...


That's actually what I do; I just like to collect albums.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

Plasma said:


> No she's completely fine, she just has an extremely christian mindset.


Yes, that's why she nees help.


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

GetOutOfMyHouse said:


> Yes, that's why she nees help.


I guess so.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

Plasma said:


> I guess so.


she sounds like a good parent to me. but obviously the SAS members would disagree, that's a given.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

Plasma said:


> *I should start by saying I live in a highly evangelical christian family*, and they're always concerned about the things I listen or watch. That's why I always keep what I'm doing a secret, just in fear that my parents won't look through my stuff.


Not to generalize all evangelists but all of the evangelical Christians that I knew in my life, are not my friends anymore. Why? Because they didn't know how to live and let live.

If you are old enough, plan to move. Your mother should not have destroyed your CD like that. That was obsessive and quite scary. How old are you? I would understand if you were a minor but even at that, she shouldn't have done that but suggest to maybe get a clean version of the album or something.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

BTW, Trent Reznor is an amazing producer. I am not into NIN but I got hooked on him after listening to the production work he did for Saul Williams' _Niggy Tardust_.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

knight1985 said:


> I'm not even going to start on the whole mom thing...


Isn't that the main issue with most of us who post on here? Our parents? Whether we love our parents or loathe them, they are the reason why we are all struggling with anxiety, depression and/or other mental illnesses whether through genetics, upbringing, environment or all of the above. I love my parents but I can't wait to leave Michigan and be hundreds or thousands of miles away from my family. :blank


----------



## AbsurdistMalarky (Sep 28, 2010)

Justlittleme said:


> she sounds like a good parent to me. but obviously the SAS members would disagree, that's a given.


If she said, "I don't approve you listening to this kind of stuff at 15, and as I paid for it, I'm taking it off you." That would be fine

It's the over-reactionary superstitious twaddle and violent breaking of it that makes her a little nutso.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

im sorry man, move out


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Plasma said:


> No she's completely fine, she just has an extremely christian mindset.


That's causing her to behave in erratic and destructive ways.


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> That's causing her to behave in erratic and destructive ways.


Thankfully she only acts like that rarely, but I would definitely agree.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

In the future I'd just wait until you can buy stuff with your own money and try to be more stealthy than ever before. Either that, or you have a sit-down with your parents discussing how you have the right to have your own tastes, and that not everything that includes foul language is necessarily immoral. Difference of views aside between you two, what I'm most shocked about is how she immediately went to destroy the CD. Seems very rash. Try to come to an agreement to have discussions first rather than having one party immediately assume a "crime" and punish the other consequently. If your mother still won't budge....well, continue to sleuth around, don't let her break you completely, and cross your fingers for the day you're out of her scrutinizing gaze. 

Also, NIN is awesome.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Your family (particularly your mother) sounds absolutely nuts. 

And NIN is a decent band. I'm sorry she doesn't understand good taste.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Parenting is the hardest thing in the world, I imagine. There aren't any required classes or licences to create a child, and a lot of parents make a lot of mistakes...and I'd say most of the time, those mistakes are made with good intentions. When you add religious beliefs to that, well, you get what happened here.

You're 15, you live in their home, and it was bought with her money. It's good that you see she was within her rights to stop you from owning that CD. The way she went about it was way over the top, like she was performing an exorcism on the CD or something...

It's good that you're not religious like them, so hang in there...you'll be free soon.


----------



## MaxAnxiety (Feb 1, 2014)

I know if I was in that situation I wouldn't particularly like it but there's nothing that can really be done - their house, their rules etc.. As long as they aren't hurting you in some way they are within their rights as parents, even if we see it as overly judgmental. It'd be great if she would take the time to understand your interests a little more but as long as you feel that they love you that's all that really matters. You do seem to have a very good attitude about it, so that definitely helps. Hang in there, a few more years and you can make whatever decision you'd like.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Your mom sounds insane and controlling. Get out!! (if you're able to)


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

000XXX000 said:


> torrent it and put it on your mp3 player or an external drive.


Yea I agree, you own the album, so the above is fine.


----------



## Watsky (Apr 17, 2013)

I simply hate those type of religious people, seriously religion disgusts me, and after reading this it made me realize how ****ed up people have to be to do things like these..

I'm sorry for what you've been through man... And I'm sorry for that rant of mine above if it offended you.. :s


----------



## Watsky (Apr 17, 2013)

apx24 said:


> No offence, but your mum is in the wrong. She has been completely brainwashed.


True.


----------



## Devon91 (Jul 21, 2013)

Plasma said:


> I should start by saying I live in a highly evangelical christian family, and they're always concerned about the things I listen or watch. That's why I always keep what I'm doing a secret, just in fear that my parents won't look through my stuff.
> 
> Anyways, I bought off of eBay with my mom's credit card (since I was low on money, with permission of course) the Year Zero album by NIN, since it's probably one of my favorite albums of all time. It only took three days to get to my house; I was pretty excited when it arrived in the mail. No one was home luckily, so I took the album downstairs and I jammed it out of my bass boosters, it sounded amazing.
> 
> ...


Sorry that happened to you. While it didn't happen to me, it did happen to my dad back in 70s-80s. While my dad went to a Judas Priest and Ozzy concert in Salt Lake. She took all is albums, posters, ect and burned them....Needless to say we barely talk to grandma. Not say you should do the same. Times have changed since then. Maybe show her the people behind the music. Most metal / rockers are good people. I believe it is Alice Cooper who is a member of the PTA? or maybe its Manson. Either way, talk to her its just a form of art.


----------



## Watsky (Apr 17, 2013)

Devon91 said:


> Sorry that happened to you. While it didn't happen to me, it did happen to my dad back in 70s-80s. While my dad went to a Judas Priest and Ozzy concert in Salt Lake. She took all is albums, posters, ect and burned them....Needless to say we barely talk to grandma. Not say you should do the same. Times have changed since then. Maybe show her the people behind the music. Most metal / rockers are good people. I believe it is Alice Cooper who is a member of the PTA? or maybe its Manson. Either way, talk to her its just a form of art.


My bet is that he's got no chance of doing that.. Do you really think a person like her with her crazy religious beliefs would listen to a little bit of reason? No way, that'd be just satanic!


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Schmosby said:


> Yea I agree, you own the album, so the above is fine.


As I said before, that's actually what I do; I just like to collect physical copies of albums. Just like how people buy physical copies of video games rather than playing it on the computer with an emulator or something.



Watsky said:


> I simply hate those type of religious people, seriously religion disgusts me, and after reading this it made me realize how ****ed up people have to be to do things like these..
> 
> I'm sorry for what you've been through man... And I'm sorry for that rant of mine above if it offended you.. :s


You didn't offend me at all, I agree with what you said. I've kind of realized now how pathetic it all is, you know? When I look into the bible, people say it's full of love and hope, but all I read is hate and control. A lot of christian's out there are very obnoxious, and I don't want anything to do with that.

Just the other day I was eating supper with my parents, they started talking about my neighbor and how he is selling puppies. They then went on to say that the neighbor is supposedly a homosexual (gay), and is married in a same sex marriage. My dad then said "well, why do they have to be outside in front of their house? Can't they just go into their backyard so we don't have to see them?", my mother then said "I know, it's stupid. Well I'm praying for them, that's all".

...You see how pathetic that is? How hateful and daft, I left the table in anger at how dumb that was. Look, I love my parents, but that's just retarded.


----------



## Watsky (Apr 17, 2013)

Plasma said:


> As I said before, that's actually what I do; I just like to collect physical copies of albums. Just like how people buy physical copies of video games rather than playing it on the computer with an emulator or something.
> 
> You didn't offend me at all, I agree with what you said. I've kind of realized now how pathetic it all is, you know? When I look into the bible, people say it's full of love and hope, but all I read is hate and control. A lot of christian's out there are very obnoxious, and I don't want anything to do with that.
> 
> ...


Yeah man, I know it simply sucks t be surrounded by so narrow minded people.. It's hard and ridiculous at the same time.

Christians are the biggest hypocrites in the world, really, they're what's wrong in the world, and the bible is full of hate, spite, and as you said it control.

I also am surrounded by these people and you know what? I've started to have discussions with them about how god doesn't exist, you know it's actually fun when they start to get mad  

By the way, I assume you don't believe in any of that ****, have you ever told them that you didn't believe in god? Or did they ever suspect it?


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Watsky said:


> By the way, I assume you don't believe in any of that ****, have you ever told them that you didn't believe in god? Or did they ever suspect it?


I would never tell them that I don't believe in christianity, that would just make the whole thing worse; they'd probably search through my computer and throw all of my stuff in the garbage. So I just put on a facade and make it seem like I'm interested.


----------



## Watsky (Apr 17, 2013)

Plasma said:


> I would never tell them that I don't believe in christianity, that would just make the whole thing worse; they'd probably search through my computer and throw all of my stuff in the garbage. So I just put on a facade and make it seem like I'm interested.


That must be hard.. I couldn't do it man


----------



## Watsky (Apr 17, 2013)

orsomething said:


> sorry, op
> 
> that's really sucky
> 
> ...


That's pretty nice man!


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

For future reference, Amazon does this thing where if you buy certain CDs from them, you can get the digital version of the album for free.


----------

